# Daft Question, hunting whip



## Scottish_Miss (18 October 2009)

OK&lt; newbie her - apologies

Several folk yesterday had hunting whips, what is their purpose - is it just to round up hounds????

eeack - confused


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (18 October 2009)

to keep hounds away from horses heels, and to open and shut gates i think!


----------



## QUICKFIRE (18 October 2009)

Yes and to open gates and whack the antis :grin:


----------



## spacefaer (18 October 2009)

only used mine for 2 purposes - really useful to make your arm longer pulling gates towards you with the handle (saves gettting off in the mud!)
also useful for looping through the reins when holding someone else's horse - makes your arm/reins longer again

I've never used it near a hound - that's the huntsman's job (or the whip's) - not mine.


----------



## combat_claire (19 October 2009)

Yeah really helpful comment there. Does wonders for the pro-hunting argument. 

As other posters have said a hunting whip carried by the mounted field is to keep hounds away from hooves and for ease of opening stiff gates by use of the hooked end. 

For those in staff positions it is used as a way of keeping the pack under control, not usually to hit a hound with, but generally to encourage the pack to hold up together or as a deterrent to turn hounds away from something they shouldn't be doing. I whip in to a foot pack and see it more as an extension of my arm.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (20 October 2009)

Yeah really helpful comment there. Does wonders for the pro-hunting argument. 

Chill out it was said in jest deary.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## combat_claire (20 October 2009)

I just don't think it is particularly helpful in the light of events in recent weeks.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (20 October 2009)

Well to be honest after being assulted by hunt sabs and it being on video and the police not doing a dam thing I would be tempted, if they were to approch me again to crack them with the whip first and then ask questions after, up until this I was on the fence about hunting. Think what you may!!


----------



## runaway (29 October 2009)

Good for you for asking a question. Shows you are interested and intelligent because you aren't just assuming or guessing you're actually trying to find the answer out.

Hunt servants carry a hunting whip to assist them in their job. If hounds start to chase something they aren't allowed to then the whip is cracked in the air at the same time as them being told "Ware hare" (for instance) The crack gets their attention and the saying tells them off. If they are moving along a road and the huntsman wants hounds to tuck in behind them for safety then he may hold his whip out to his side to ensure hounds don't get too keen, likewise with the whipper-in at the back making sure they all stay up together. Generally the whip is a vocal and arm extension for the hunt staff as the others have said.

For people in the field it should purely be used for opening gates, assisting if leading a horse or if they feel the need using it as their normal whip! In my humble opinion, I am not a hunt servant, no one in the field should use their whip in any other manner, unless they have been told to by huntsman and/or the master. They should not use it towards hounds at all, if hounds are near their horse they should say "Ware horse" (as in beware horse) and make sure they allow hounds to pass them. I know of some huntsmen that will send you home if you use your whip on a hound without their say so. I believe it is the riders duty to make sure they don't get in the hounds way rather than moving hounds away from the horse. 

Just my opinion but I hope you find it helpful.


----------

